# How to remove stickers from SNES labels?



## Dookieman (Sep 6, 2010)

Hey, I just bought a lot of SNES games off of eBay and and some have the old rental sticker over the game label. Does anyone know how to safely remove the sticker with out damaging the label?


----------



## MMX (Sep 6, 2010)

alcohol.
medical alohol is great for cleaning remains off stickers with a qtip


----------



## DukeDizko (Sep 6, 2010)

Hola,

I'm not sure, but I myself would try a hairdryer, commonly used to get glue softer in order not to damage stuff. Best of luck!


----------



## whoomph (Sep 6, 2010)

this is basically what i do with record sleeves 

hope it helps


----------



## murkurie (Sep 6, 2010)

WD-40 also work really well, for removing any sticker. esp. the ones on laptops


----------



## markehmus (Sep 6, 2010)

wd-40 and alchol can still damage the label while removing sticker try heat 1st


----------



## Dookieman (Sep 6, 2010)

Ok, thanks for the advice! In addition to WD-40 and alcohol still damaging the label, wouldn't heat also cause the game label to be pulled up as well? Or is the glue on the labels different than old rental stickers?


----------



## murkurie (Sep 6, 2010)

markehmus said:
			
		

> wd-40 and alchol can still damage the label while removing sticker try heat 1st


How does WD-40 damage the label?


----------



## 0ddity (Sep 7, 2010)

Vegetable or conola oil works well for removing stickers, and shouldn't damage the original as long as it doesn't get near the edge.


----------

